# Not all of Hollywood hates guns



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

At least these guys believe in guns for everyone not like those other "actors" who can make millions doing movies our kids (and us) watch where they kill dozens of people and yet believe we simple ******** don't have a plan. It would be nice to see these guys team up for "Get off my Land or Ill show you my plan" LOL
Watch this and see how many people in this video have been in a movie or video featuring guns used to solve a problem.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

I long for the days when being an actor was something families hide in shame, and if a daughter was an actress, well, it was as bad or worse than her being a whore. I wish those days would come back where actors and actresses were or are looked down upon as the scum they really are. 

Not all actors and actresses are libtard scumbags, but the majority of them are.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

This shows what I mean, Just about everyone in this PSA has killed someone on film. Any one of you film yourself killing someone lately. Magus you don't count LOL. Thank you for ever made this.


----------

